# Red vs Paul



## Negative (Jul 9, 2011)

Red fom Video Games faces Paul in an all out Pokemon Battle! Paul uses his strongest Pokemon to face agaisnt Red.

Location: Mt. Silver

Bonus: If rape, The Elite 4 Sinnoh from the Anime will come and fight him (One by One).

Go


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 9, 2011)

What the hell did Paul do to you? Sure, he's a good example of how the anime should portray a trainer, but Paul ain't even Elite Four level.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 9, 2011)

A video game character with a different battling system vs an anime character?

Yea... all your gonna get is wanking.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 9, 2011)

Doesn't matter. Once the OP said Red vs anyone else in Pokemon, the results were already known.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 9, 2011)

How about Red vs Gold, the shit storm that could start 

By the way Red stomps, even with your bonus scenario, and by the by...Gold would beat Red


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2011)

Poor Paul


----------



## Six02 (Jul 9, 2011)

I wasn't aware that someone hated Paul enough to have him destroyed in such a manner.


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 9, 2011)

Red catches Paul with a pokeball. Because he can.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm wondering what possessed the OP to think this was fair.

Paul should be beating up on Silver instead.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 9, 2011)

Red rapes.


I don't even think the Elite 4 of Sinnoh can even beat Red. 

Maybe the champion Cynthia?


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2011)

Jesus what the hell did Paul ever do to deserve being raped like this?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bender said:


> Jesus what the hell did Paul ever do to deserve being raped like this?



be in the anime?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2011)

Red is the second greatest Pokemon trainer of all time. Paul can't win.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 9, 2011)

Red would absolutely rape Paul. He's the kind of main character Ash (disgrace) should've been.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 9, 2011)

​
Rape music is needed .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2011)

Triumphant said:


> ​
> Rape music is needed .



bama


You just won a rep


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 10, 2011)

Triumphant said:


> Red rapes.
> 
> 
> I don't even think the Elite 4 of Sinnoh can even beat Red.
> ...



Champion level is beneath Red. And I'm being serious. And what makes the Sinnoh Elite 4 so special?




Stunna said:


> Red is the second greatest Pokemon trainer of all time. Paul can't win.



The hell is this?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jul 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Red is the second greatest Pokemon trainer of all time. Paul can't win.



Then who is the number one pokemon trainer of all time?


----------



## Hunter (Jul 10, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> And what makes the Sinnoh Elite 4 so special?



That's what I'm trying to figure out. 
Red's Pikachu can solo most of the Elite 4's Pokemon.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 10, 2011)

jedijohn said:


> Then who is the number one pokemon trainer of all time?



Manga Red.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jul 10, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> Manga Red.



Eh, fair enough.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 10, 2011)

Triumphant said:


> That's what I'm trying to figure out.
> Red's Pikachu can solo most of the Elite 4's Pokemon.



If we're going by anime mechanics, Ash has been stomped by various Elite Four members. As well as someone who should be equal to them, i.e. Pyramid King Brandon.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 10, 2011)

Truly they should come at him all at once, he's got six pokemon, he'll only need five of course.
This is of course barring Pikachu, cause we all know he solos.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 10, 2011)

Red turns his hat backwards and everyone and everything in the Pokermonverse, yes, even Arceus, they all shit themselves and back the fuck up.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> The hell is this?





jedijohn said:


> Then who is the number one pokemon trainer of all time?


Duh, Gold.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 10, 2011)

Fuck Gold.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 10, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Fuck Gold.



Gold is fucking badass in the manga


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 10, 2011)

Blue>Gold.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry, but Gold defeated Red on Mt. Silver.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sorry, but Gold defeated Red on Mt. Silver.



That was totally PIS.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 10, 2011)

Triumphant said:


> Red rapes.
> 
> 
> I don't even think the Elite 4 of Sinnoh can even beat Red.
> ...




Nah. Game or manga Red would casually stomp any version of Cynthia (especially anime version) and make her his bitch, which would be awesome to watch.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

Six02 said:


> That was totally PIS.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sorry, but Gold defeated Red on Mt. Silver.



You make it seem as if that could have been avoided.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

You mean _couldn't_ have been avoided? I'm confused.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hahah damn I really like that picture for some reason, but none the less it had to happen, it's not like the NPC version could get stronger and stronger while the player could.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

He had what, four years of training before Gold even _began_ his quest? I think the latter deserves the title for even giving Red a run for his money in just _one._


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 10, 2011)

Red gave Gold a handicap.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

I am gold so not at all


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 11, 2011)

player was cheating through the entire game by trading level 100 pokemon to HGSS, play it normally and red will stomp you any day, jeez it's pure PIS that gold won otherwise none he loses badly


----------



## hammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Triumphant said:


> ​
> Rape music is needed .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YbMGW6xSzw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RWB (Jul 11, 2011)

armorknight said:


> [/b]
> 
> Nah. *Game* or manga Red would casually stomp any version of Cynthia (especially anime version) and make her his bitch, which would be awesome to watch.



Laughable. Game Red may be higher levelled, but not to high enough a degree to matter.

Cynthia's team is so superior it's not even Funny. 

L88 Pikachu hasn't a chance against Garchomp at L77. OHKO with earthquake, and Garchomp is faster.

L84 Charizard? Garchomp shits on it. OHKO with Stone Edge. Dragon Pulse may take a bit off of Garchomps health, but it Won't OHKO.

Garchomp takes down these two alone, despite level disadvantage.

L81 Snorlax
Gets raped by Lucario. It has NO useful attacks against Lucario, while Lucario has several to chose from. Also, Snorlax can't heal.

L80 Lapras
Also gets dominated by Lucario.

L84 Blastoise

Eeleektros beats it.

L84 Venusaur

Braviary stomps it hard.


Cynthia, with a 4 mon, underlevelled team, has the advantage on Red with 6. And she actually has a canon group of other strong mons.

Game Red is, gameplaywise, horribly unimpressive, and far less challenging than Cynthia.

Barry's team is almost equal in level, and all around better- and sporting superior moves.




raphxenon said:


> player was cheating through the entire game by trading level 100 pokemon to HGSS, play it normally and red will stomp you any day, jeez it's pure PIS that gold won otherwise none he loses badly



You can beat Red with unimpressive pokemon more than 20 levels below his.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 11, 2011)

For what it's worth, I pretty much soloed him with a level 73 Raikou.


----------



## RWB (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah. Not hard at all, really.


Several pokemon can just set up on his pikachu, then sweep with +6 stats.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2011)

RWB said:


> You can beat Red with unimpressive pokemon more than 20 levels below his.



[YOUTUBE]SkVT1KjojCk[/YOUTUBE]
You can beat Cynthia with level ones.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 11, 2011)

Manga red >>> game Red. Prove me wrong


----------



## RWB (Jul 11, 2011)

Note: You can do that to Red as well.

Set up Toxic Spikes in some way. Bring along Aron L1, Nosepass level1 and a few others.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 11, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]SkVT1KjojCk[/YOUTUBE]
> You can beat Cynthia with level ones.



This is for Truth and Justice.



> Manga red >>> game Red. Prove me wrong



And this is for Truth as well!

On that note I only ever had trouble with her Garchomp and that's cause the bitch was fast, other than that I'd always casually one shot her team, I only lost because Garchomp would get the first run and my team was normally weak to earth or Rock.

In black and White it was ridiculously easy with some of the new pokemon to deal with her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2011)

RWB said:


> Note: You can do that to red as well.



I brought proof I don't see yours.


----------



## RWB (Jul 11, 2011)

Level 1 hippopotas- send in. let die.

Sandstorm is set up. Proceed to laugh as Lv 1 Aron sweeps Red's entire team with Endeavor.


Red hits it, sturdy keeps it alive, it uses endeavor, enemy down to 1 hp, sandstorm kills.
Shell Bell will return it's health each time it uses endeavor, reactivating sturdy.

Every single one of Red's mon falls to this.



In case of an unlucky paralysis, burn or freeze(not likely), bring along a level 1 kangaskhan, a level 1 rattata, a level 1 doduo or the like.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 11, 2011)

RWB said:


> Level 1 hippopotas- send in. let die.
> 
> Sandstorm is set up. Proceed to laugh as Lv 1 Aron sweeps Red's entire team with Endeavor.
> 
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2011)

RWB said:


> Level 1 hippopotas- send in. let die.
> 
> Sandstorm is set up. Proceed to laugh as Lv 1 Aron sweeps Red's entire team with Endeavor.
> 
> ...



Try that with old generation I dare you 
They nerfed red 
Well still have manga red


----------



## Six02 (Jul 11, 2011)

All these tactics are nice and all but they pale in comparison to...



HIM!


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah game mechanic wins are really impressive, where luck can be the deciding factor against someone 20 levels higher.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 11, 2011)

Manga Red> Everyone else.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 11, 2011)

Both Red and Cynthia can be curbstomped by hax.

Against each, Charizard outspeeds Garchomp and lol at not 1hit KOing with Dragon Pulse.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 11, 2011)

[Manga] Red could take on that one legendary using dude that beat Ash's team and solo him with Pikachu


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 12, 2011)

lol game mechanics... where you can capture universal entities in a Pokeball and store gods in your back pockets.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Against each, Charizard outspeeds Garchomp and lol at not 1hit KOing with Dragon Pulse.



In what world does Charizard outrun Garchomp? And it actually wont OHKO without Choice Specs and even that can fail to pull it off.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 12, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Doesn't matter. Once the OP said Red vs anyone else in Pokemon, the results were already known.



What bwt Sabrina? She like the human version of Mewtwo.

Link removed


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2011)

Red with a Lv 5 Caterpie vs Cynthia Lv 70 Garchomp gogogo


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> [Manga] Red could take on that one legendary using dude that beat Ash's team and solo him with Pikachu



Lol what no? While it's BS he had Darkrai and Latios, those were only 2 of his Pokemon.

In the manga, Darkrai fought with Mewtwo.... And as a result petrified Red, Blue, Yellow, Green and Silver.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 12, 2011)

^ Your point?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 12, 2011)

Legendaries > Red


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol no. Red is easily superior to any anime trainer.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 12, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Lol no. Red is easily superior to any anime trainer.



Lol not when they have legendary pokemon he's not. Unless he's taken down Legendary Pokemon. In which case I concede. Until then, lul no.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol even when they have legendaries Red would fuck them up.
Anime anybody vs Manga Red is a joke.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Legendaries > Red



They turned to stone? They were all just finished beating Team Rocket's ass, Mewtwo was tired out from beating Deoxys, and Red was all banged up saving a city. The stoning was just some freak accident caused by Darkrai attacking and Mewtwo trying to save them.

So I believe Red > Legendaries .. provided they don't all attack at the same time


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Lol not when they have legendary pokemon he's not. Unless he's taken down Legendary Pokemon. In which case I concede. Until then, lul no.



Um, Deoxys?


----------



## Six02 (Jul 12, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Lol what no? While it's BS he had Darkrai and Latios, those were only 2 of his Pokemon.
> 
> In the manga, Darkrai fought with Mewtwo.... And as a result petrified Red, Blue, Yellow, Green and Silver.



I'm sorry but I never remember Darkrai being there, what you have mixed up is when Mewtwo protected them from a beam being shot by one of the Rocket's Beasts members, the collision of power caused a petrification effect.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2011)

Six02 said:


> I'm sorry but I never remember Darkrai being there, what you have mixed up is when Mewtwo protected them from a beam being shot by one of the Rocket's Beasts members, the collision of power caused a petrification effect.



It was confirmed Darkrai during the D/P/Pt arc.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 12, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> It was confirmed Darkrai during the D/P/Pt arc.


I've yet to read that far, since I can't find the translated pages for most of the D/P and haven't even gotten to PT.  Where have you read them?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2011)

Six02 said:


> I've yet to read that far, since I can't find the translated pages for most of the D/P and haven't even gotten to PT.  Where have you read them?





There.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 12, 2011)

Six02 said:


> I'm sorry but I never remember Darkrai being there, what you have mixed up is when Mewtwo protected them from a beam being shot by one of the Rocket's Beasts members, the collision of power caused a petrification effect.



Erm I was referring to the anime in which Tobais had Darkrai and Latios as two of his Pokemon.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 12, 2011)

Tobias was a plot device character anyway to ensure Ash wouldn't win the Sinnoh League. Not that he should have even gotten past Paul to begin with.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 12, 2011)

Red's Pikachu solos the Pokeverse


----------



## Six02 (Jul 12, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> There.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 12, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Lol no. Red is easily superior to any anime trainer.



Sabrina would turn him into a doll before he even reaches for pokeball


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> In what world does Charizard outrun Garchomp? And it actually wont OHKO without Choice Specs and even that can fail to pull it off.



Level difference


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 12, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Sabrina would turn him into a doll before he even reaches for pokeball



Because anime Sabrina definitely does that now that she regained her emotions, amirite?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 12, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Sabrina would turn him into a doll before he even reaches for pokeball



Lol Red captured Mewtwo who>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sabrina.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Level difference



Garchomp could win it. Dragon Pulse will do like 60% if Charizard has a timid nature and Garchomp has a Sitrus Berry. If it's modest Garchomp outspeeds and 2HKOs. This is taking both with their highest level sets.


----------



## Goshinki (Jul 12, 2011)

*Rant time.*



Level7N00b said:


> Tobias was a plot device character anyway to ensure Ash wouldn't win the Sinnoh League. Not that he should have even gotten past Paul to begin with.



Why did they have to have ash lose yet *ANOTHER* tournament anyways? Cant he win one just once?! (Orange islands dont count and you know it.) I mean its like the writers were afraid that if ash wins a tournament the world will end. I mean when he lost to richie it was okay. When he lost in jhoto it was okay because ,well that fight was badass! In hoen...A freaking meowth in boots...Need I say more? And then they brought in the gary stu...Hes is easily by far the *BIGGEST* gary stu I have ever seen. *EVER.*

BTW Red would beat Tobias so bad it aint funny...Oh who am I kidding? It would be.(TAKE THAT YOU FREAKING GARY STU!)


----------



## Six02 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Sabrina would turn him into a doll before he even reaches for pokeball



She'd be too seduced to even try.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 12, 2011)

Goshinki said:


> Why did they have to have ash lose yet *ANOTHER* tournament anyways? Cant he win one just once?! (Orange islands dont count and you know it.) I mean its like the writers were afraid that if ash wins a tournament the world will end. I mean when he lost to richie it was okay. When he lost in jhoto it was okay because ,well that fight was badass! In hoen...A freaking meowth in boots...Need I say more? And then they brought in the gary stu...Hes is easily by far the *BIGGEST* gary stu I have ever seen. *EVER.*
> 
> BTW Red would beat Tobias so bad it aint funny...Oh who am I kidding? It would be.(TAKE THAT YOU FREAKING GARY STU!)



He, he can'. Because Ash is a loser. Ash is not Red. And it was all PIS that he even defeated Paul, who I think everyone realizes is clearly the superior trainer.

And Tobias? Yeah, he was there probably to make Ash remember that no matter how far you come along, there is always someone above you.


----------



## Goshinki (Jul 12, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> And Tobias? Yeah, he was there probably to make Ash remember that no matter how far you come along, there is always someone above you.



Didnt he leaarn that leason a *LONG *time ago? And then again ,and again,and again?

Know what? Screw it . Paul should be the main character.Or Gary motherf****ing oak!

It would be more interesting to say the least.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 12, 2011)

Paul could never be the main character because of his personality. Pokemon is still meant to be a kids show, and I doubt they'd wanna watch a stoic badass like Paul. No, they want a loud mouth hero who charges straight in, just like Ash.

And Gary's retired from training.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Paul could never be the main character because of his personality. Pokemon is still meant to be a kids show, and I doubt they'd wanna watch a stoic badass like Paul. No, they want a loud mouth hero who charges straight in, just like Ash.
> 
> And Gary's retired from training.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-qPLfhB7D8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

what could have been


----------



## Six02 (Jul 13, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-qPLfhB7D8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> what could have been



Why the hell was this not the real anime?!


----------



## armorknight (Jul 13, 2011)

All the legendary pokemon that Ash has faced were very nerfed as well IIRC.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 13, 2011)

armorknight said:


> All the legendary pokemon that Ash has faced were very nerfed as well IIRC.



Groudon and Kyogre in the movies were amped as all hell.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 13, 2011)

Pokemon Adventures anime kthx


----------



## RWB (Jul 13, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-qPLfhB7D8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> what could have been



Whoever made that video certainly didn't keep Sabrina anywhere close to her Manga look. Hello, Silicon Implants!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Lol Red captured Mewtwo who>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sabrina.



Did Mewtwo ever try shrinking him?


----------



## RWB (Jul 13, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Yeah game mechanic wins are really impressive, where luck can be the deciding factor against someone 20 levels higher.



The only luck involved in my tactic is BAD luck. Assuming NEITHER side gets any lucky hits whatsoever, I need only Hippopotas and Aron to beat his entire team. The only thing that can prevent it is a lucky burn or paralysis/freeze. 


Game mechanic wins aren't necessarily luckbased.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2011)

RWB said:


> The only luck involved in my tactic is BAD luck. Assuming NEITHER side gets any lucky hits whatsoever, I need only Hippopotas and Aron to beat his entire team. The only thing that can prevent it is a lucky burn or paralysis/freeze.
> 
> 
> Game mechanic wins aren't necessarily luckbased.



I know that but there are times where your opponent just does things that play out well for you. I've defeated Lance's Dragonite with a Flareon using Quick attack while it was under 20 levels lower.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2011)

I've frozen my entire opponents team once by luck.
They raged quit.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 13, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've frozen my entire opponents team once by luck.
> They raged quit.



Hahah, now that's awesome.

On that note I've beaten a Dragonite with a Vileplum in red and Blue when I was younger via luck.  They never ever woke up from sleep.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 13, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Because anime Sabrina definitely does that now that she regained her emotions, amirite?



But if she were mad or really wanted to beat him 



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Lol Red captured Mewtwo who>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sabrina.



Anime Mewtwo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sabrina>>>>>>>>>Manga Mewtwo 

Sabrina can't be captured using a pokeball and unlike manga mewtwo she can paralyse humans with a thought



Six02 said:


> She'd be too seduced to even try.



I think she's asexual


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> But if she were mad or really wanted to



Because that's totally the way to win the match in the anime, right? 

In Kanto,a lot of things were different from how they are now. If Sabrina pulled that shit in any other generation, she'd be disqualified, it's no different from attacking the trainer.

So again, Red>Anime


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 13, 2011)

Cyrus actually had Dialga attack them directly last season FYI. There are plenty of times characters say fuck the rules.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2011)

I meant in a real, sanctioned battle, under rules. Did you notice that during Ash vs Sabrina, there was no referee?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 13, 2011)

Because no one it their right mind would want the job when she is in full crazy mode. Disqualify her? Now you're a doll and the challenger is still buttfucked.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 13, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Anime Mewtwo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sabrina>>>>>>>>>Manga Mewtwo



Can someone explain why this is wrong... I'm too tired right now

Level7N00b?

just the sabrina part only


----------



## Six02 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Cyrus actually had Dialga attack them directly last season FYI. There are plenty of times characters say fuck the rules.



Thing is Sabrina's a gym leader. 

Although the rules kind of get kicked out in the manga a ton, you know with the entire Giovanni trying to kill red, and Sabrina being one of these people trying to kill her enemy.  

By the way Cyrus from the Diamond and Pearl manga is fucking badass.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Because no one it their right mind would want the job when she is in full crazy mode. Disqualify her? Now you're a doll and the challenger is still buttfucked.



You saw what she did to that guy who directed Ash Misty and Brock to her chambers.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 13, 2011)

Holy shit I've been looking for that manga



Level7N00b said:


> You saw what she did to that guy who directed Ash Misty and Brock to her chambers.


Exactly. Only stupid people do things that piss her off.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Holy shit I've been looking for that manga



I actually just book marked the site cause the manga was taken off of most of the other ones I visit.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 13, 2011)

Fuck Dialga.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 13, 2011)

This is the best use of Dialga I have seen and shows why it's pointless to try to fight them.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 13, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> Fuck Dialga.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 14, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Because that's totally the way to win the match in the anime, right?
> 
> In Kanto,a lot of things were different from how they are now. If Sabrina pulled that shit in any other generation, she'd be disqualified, it's no different from attacking the trainer.
> 
> So again, Red>Anime



I meant a battle on the street or the park no stadium, like when red fought Giovani.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 14, 2011)

Irrelevant since I said Red>Anime


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 14, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Irrelevant since I said Red>Anime



 I doubt that

But there's two people that even Red wouldn't dare face because he'd just end up being mind raped


*Spoiler*: __ 



Animated Mewtwo not the spoon wielder 



Uploaded with 





*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy from that movie



Uploaded with


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 14, 2011)

at this thread.

Red from the games should be able to win


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Can someone explain why this is wrong... I'm too tired right now



I thought Anime Mewtwo was stronger than Manga Mewtwo...

I think it's been discussed on here before even.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I thought Anime Mewtwo was stronger than Manga Mewtwo...
> 
> I think it's been discussed on here before even.



He wasn't questioning that Anti.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Can someone explain why this is wrong... I'm too tired right now
> 
> Level7N00b?
> 
> *just the sabrina part only*


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I doubt that
> 
> But there's two people that even Red wouldn't dare face because he'd just end up being mind raped
> 
> ...



Manga Red?

He'd look at his opponents say "oh this gonna be some hard shit"
and then he'd win.
End of story.

Watch him pull off some shit like summoning the 3 legendary birds, Lugia, Ho-oh all at the same time, fusing them together, and then launching an attack with his Pikachu at the same time.

Or pull some bullshit like breaking the molecules of the atmosphere with pikachu lightning to suffocate Mewtwo. Look shit doesn't make sense all the time but Red's going to do it and he's going to win, and your all gonna look stupid for doubting it.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 14, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Manga Red?
> 
> He'd look at his opponents say "oh this gonna be some hard shit"
> and then he'd win.
> ...



I know he did the ridiculous a defeated Manga Mewtwo but what else has he done?

You people are underestimating Sabrina 

She can teleport people and objects

telekinesis and can paralyze people

turn things smaller larger or even into dolls

remote viewing and even see into the future


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I know he did the ridiculous a defeated Manga Mewtwo but what else has he done?
> 
> You people are underestimating Sabrina
> 
> ...



Beating elite 4 member while heavily injured?
Stomping viridian gym while heavily injured.
Saving his life against giovanni by pulling out aerodactly.
Having a pikachu that can surf on magma.
Even if she were to turn him into a doll she would end up dead by his pokemon in an instant.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He wasn't questioning that Anti.



Oh. Well that's my bad. I need to stop skimming topics.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 14, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I know he did the ridiculous a defeated Manga Mewtwo but what else has he done?
> 
> You people are underestimating Sabrina
> 
> ...



The thing with Red is that he outsmarts pretty much all his opponents. They never see their defeat coming, he just pawns them in an instant.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 14, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The thing with Red is that he outsmarts pretty much all his opponents. They never see their defeat coming, he just pawns them in an instant.



Pretty much this. when He beat green in the tournament, He had Snorlax fall from the sky hundreds of meters high, and crushed his pokemon. His pikachu busted Brocks Onix like it was water, and that was during the earlier chapters. They keep changing protagonists because if it were just him, He'd be soloing everyone in his way, controlling all the legendaries and mindfucking people though the sheer fact that they can't beat him


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 14, 2011)

In short: Red gonna Red.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 14, 2011)

Even while petrified he still manages to look BAMF. His girl can raise Pokemon strength through synchronization.

I don't know how you'd beat this tandem.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 14, 2011)

Red got some ass? 

Why am I surprised?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 14, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Red got some *pussay*?
> 
> Why am I *NOT* surprised?



Edited.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 14, 2011)

There is only one person who has truly topped Red, but in his defense she basically trolls everyone else and he was still naive at the time, and that's Blue.

No matter the form Red's still badass.


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 14, 2011)

Let's list what red's legend has done to the entire Pokespecs


Took down giovanni while heavily injured
Destroyed Team Rocket in the Whole Kantou Area
Won the whole Kanto League
Idolized by Sapphire, Platinum, Diamond, Gold and Ruby
Trained Gold under his wings
Fighting the 3 elite 4 at the same time while heavily injured
*GOT AN ONSEN BATH TOGETHER WITH SABRINA*
Defeated giovanni for the second time
Saved the whole Vermillion City for stopping the airship from crashing
Saved the entire sevii island against team rocket even while he was outcasted by the villagers
he crawled his way up to the gym leader with no rest
captured mewtwo with just a pikachu
make the deoxys obey him
his threat was so great that he was frozen to mt moon by elite 4
control the multi-evolution evee on his advantage
Sird tried to petrified deoxys and red but his friends was included and was too exhausted at that time to fight back
month's later the petrification was remove and he owned guile with gold under his command in which even the battle frontier, gold, crystal, ruby, sapphire, emerald can't defeat


----------



## Kirito (Jul 14, 2011)

Dia idolized Red? Also, didn't Platinum idolize Green (boy)?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 15, 2011)

Red and Green are both idolized.
Probably because they are both monster battlers


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 15, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> Dia idolized Red? Also, didn't Platinum idolize Green (boy)?



dia owned all red's pokemon plushies, platinum idolized red and blue


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> dia owned all red's pokemon plushies, platinum idolized red and blue



volume and page would help.

i just can't imagine an aero plushie, or a saur plushie 

when did this turn into the manga thread


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 15, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> volume and page would help.
> 
> i just can't imagine an aero plushie, or a saur plushie
> 
> when did this turn into the manga thread


----------



## Six02 (Jul 15, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> volume and page would help.
> 
> i just can't imagine an aero plushie, or a saur plushie
> 
> when did this turn into the manga thread



A better question is why wasn't it about the Manga to begin with?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2011)

I ended reading the whole thing  

Fun fact though:

"Diamond is the only Pok?dex holder to keep a Legendary Pok?mon in his party."

How does he rank against the other Dexholders now? Is he better than Platinum, Pearl, Black and White?



Six02 said:


> A better question is why wasn't it about the Manga to begin with?



ehhhh


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 15, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> I ended reading the whole thing
> 
> Fun fact though:
> 
> ...



wrong green has the birds trio in which she can call although not in hand,

emerald both have latios and latias


----------



## Six02 (Jul 15, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> wrong green has the birds trio in which she can call although not in hand,
> 
> emerald both have latios and latias



I'm pretty sure that he didn't own Latios or Latias and that they were just hanging with him for assistance, they most likely belonged to Crystal.

On another note this is a line up in the game you'd most likely not make it through.


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 15, 2011)

Six02 said:


> I'm pretty sure that he didn't own Latios or Latias and that they were just hanging with him for assistance, they most likely belonged to Crystal.
> 
> On another note this is a line up in the game you'd most likely not make it through.




The real tier list of Pokedex is


Red(Obvious)
Blue(Obvious)
Gold(Red took gold under his wing)
Ruby(Gold said he will be beaten if ruby polished his skill more)
Green(obvious)
Yellow(not much of a trainer but power wise)
Silver(trolls ever pokemon)
Crystal(capturing pokemon while fighting less is mid tier)
Sapphire(not that great of a battler but clears the gym)
Diamond(skill wise above the 2 of them)
Platinum(could go either way with pearl)
Pearl(could go either way with platina)
THERE


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> wrong green has the birds trio in which she can call although not in hand,
> 
> emerald both have latios and latias



Blue (girl) only had the birds for a short time. Rald didn't own Latios and Latias, just like Red didn't own Mewtwo and Deoxys.

So how does Dia stack up against the others?

EDIT:

mine is more like this:

1. Red
1a. Green (boy)
3. Ruby
3a. Silver
3b. Blue (girl)
6. Crystal
6a. Gold
6b. Sapphire
6c. Emerald.
10. Diamond
10a. Pearl
10b. Platinum

Yellow is a wildcard. She can be up there with Red and Green in terms of sheer power, but ordinarily she'd be worse than Platinum. Black and the others, I can't say as of yet.


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 15, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> Blue (girl) only had the birds for a short time. Rald didn't own Latios and Latias, just like Red didn't own Mewtwo and Deoxys.
> 
> So how does Dia stack up against the others?



rald can call them anytime he wants, so most likely taken for granted

green can call them anytime she wants, on GSC arc, and lended art to red and zapdos to blue


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> rald can call them anytime he wants, so most likely taken for granted
> 
> green can call them anytime she wants, on GSC arc, and lended art to red and zapdos to blue



"Diamond is the only Pok?dex holder to keep a Legendary Pok?mon in his party."

Their regular parties.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 15, 2011)

You do realize that wasn't an order from which I think they're ranked right?  That's simply a picture of the Dex Holds with in the games.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 15, 2011)

I just read the parts of the manga with Mewtwo but is yellow a copy of Sabrina?


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 15, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I just read the parts of the manga with Mewtwo but is yellow a copy of Sabrina?



much worse than sabrina, 1 rage can make her pokemon raise to *80'S*


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 15, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> much worse than sabrina, 1 rage can make her pokemon raise to *80'S*



But can she fight without pokemon?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> But can she fight without pokemon?



Red vs random rocket grunt in a fistfight 



discuss on the real thread nao


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 15, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> Red vs random rocket grunt in a fistfight
> 
> 
> 
> discuss on the real thread nao



 Sabrina could probably solo half team rocket

Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 17, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> Red vs random rocket grunt in a fistfight
> 
> 
> 
> discuss on the real thread nao



he had ha fistfight against a hitmonlee

any more grunts to face?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 17, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> he had ha fistfight against a hitmonlee
> 
> any more grunts to face?



he didnt beat the hitmonlee iirc


----------

